# Time to go after Andre Miller?



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Andre Miller is getting traded to the 76ers, a team that has no use for him. Given that we are in need of a PG who can manage a game and who isn't a total moron, wouldn't it make sense for us to go after him?

He has an $8M contract, and you've got to think that Philly would gladly trade him for expirings and another first rounder.

I'm thinking...

Lakers Trade:
Smush Parker
Aaron McKie
Chris Mihm
2007 First Round Pick

76ers Trade:
Andre Miller
Bobby Jones (filler)

PG: Andre Miller...Jordan Farmar...Sasha Vujacic...Shammond Williams
SG: Kobe Bryant...Maurice Evans
SF: Luke Walton...Vladimir Radmanovic...Bobby Jones
PF: Lamar Odom...Brian Cook...Ronny Turiaf
C: Kwame Brown...Andrew Bynum

Adding Miller would be a decent counter to Denver's addition of AI, and given that VladRad may be coming along, and Walton has improved so greatly...this could REALLY improve our chances of winning a title.

I just think that we have to jump on this opportunity to grab a good PG.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

I dont think Philly would do that... they wanted Andre Miller I think, who will play PG for them?


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

I would love to have Miller in our team. Miller would be the missing piece that the Lakers are looking for.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

No

Andre needs to dribble a lot to get his points. He can't shoot... at all.

Not a good fit for this team. 

Hes a traditional PG that likes to dribble and create for others, we already have Kobe and Lamr dribbling the ball and creating. Its not like we need mroe playmaking. Luke, Lamar and Kobe are great. At PG we need a guy who can hit open shots and defend. Smush is doin ok. Even though he cant defend.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

ROFL @ that trade, I bet Philly wants to get on the phone with the Lakers now.

Seriously, is that trade a joke?


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

No, but we will give you Aaron Mckie and Chris Mihm for Amare?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I would bet they'd give him up for another draft pick if you could throw in enough salary to make the numbers work.You know they just want to tank the rest of the season and pray for Oden.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

andre miller sounds like a good deal for us! especially if we'd only have to give up smush and expiring contracts. the espn article even said that billy king was looking for expiring contracts... and smush + mihm or mckie are all expiring. how is miller as a defender btw?

philly would do it i think, they're in rebuilding mode and andre miller isn't that young anymore.


----------



## Laker Superstar 34 (Aug 8, 2005)

How about Mihm for Steven Hunter. Hunter may have virtually no offensive game, but we don't need that. He can rebound and play defense pretty well. He'll like the PT as well.


----------



## KillWill (Jul 1, 2003)

miller is more of a fast break type playmaker. he seems to struggle at times in half court sets (triangle o). his jumper is also inconsistent, i don't think it's much better than smush's in fact (anyone remember his clipper days? ugh!) his maturity is a plus, but i am unsure of his ability to adapt his style from run and gun, to a more cerebral approach. too bad fisher's contract is so ridiculous, he would be a better fit. plus he's rotting away behind d williams in salt lake.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

If we can get Dre and Kyle Korver... then am happy!


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

KillWill said:


> miller is more of a fast break type playmaker. he seems to struggle at times in half court sets (triangle o). his jumper is also inconsistent, i don't think it's much better than smush's in fact (anyone remember his clipper days? ugh!) his maturity is a plus, but i am unsure of his ability to adapt his style from run and gun, to a more cerebral approach. to bad fisher's contract is so ridiculous, he would be a better fit. plus he's rotting away behind d williams in salt lake.


Andre Miller isn't a fast-break point guard, nor has he ever been.


----------



## KillWill (Jul 1, 2003)

Rawse said:


> Andre Miller isn't a fast-break point guard, nor has he ever been.



hmmmmmmmmm, maybe instead of "fast break" i should have used "transition."

and yeah, the lakes aren't the clips, so maybe it would work.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Rawse said:


> Andre Miller isn't a fast-break point guard, nor has he ever been.


No, but he is primarily a penatrator, just like Payton.

Not really a good fit for the triangle.

Plus why does Philly have "no use" for Miller? Are they not trying to win games?


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I like Miller as a player and he generally fits PJ's mode with his size. But him trying to learn the triangle on the fly could be problematic. But I'd do it. 

He's okay on defense and can occasionally go for 20+ and he can create offense for our shooters and bigs. 

Would def do this.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Miller can run the fastbreak just fine.. Denver was a good fast paced team with Miller, due to Miller.

When you rebuild a team you need veteran leadership, Miller will help Iguodala. No way the Sixers trade him.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Anyway for us to get Dalembert or Korver? Then i'll be really happy!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

That trade is a joke? 

Umm...the Raptors traded VC for expirings and picks, didn't they? Did the 76ers just trade AI for Miller, Joe Smith and first round picks? OH! I believe they did!



What need do the Sixers have for Andre Miller? Management wants Philly to suck...they want Greg Oden. If they wanted them to be good, they would have traded AI to Golden State.

Miller is under contract for three more years, and that is a lot of salary space to be taking up for a now rebuilding franchise...so trading him for more expirings and another pick makes perfect sense.

Jesus Christ, I didn't think I'd have to spell it out for you.

I love how some people STILL don't get that in the NBA, you basically never see trades where both teams are trying to improve immediately.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Smush > Andre :worthy:


----------



## Scipio (Feb 18, 2004)

Damian Necronamous said:


> That trade is a joke?
> If they wanted them to be good, they would have traded AI to Golden State.


Did that offer really exist?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Amareca said:


> Miller can run the fastbreak just fine.. Denver was a good fast paced team with Miller, due to Miller.


I think Nuggets fans would disagree.

I agree that Philly will keep Miller.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Dre kept the Nuggets from going as fast as Karl wanted

Dre is pretty poor at feeding the post. If you want your post players taking the ball from 18 feet and creating their own shot, Dre, is the PG for your team.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Jamel Irief said:


> Plus why does Philly have "no use" for Miller? Are they not trying to win games?


Actually, Philly is trying not to win games. Tanking is the hip thing to do this season


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Miller is under contract for three more years, and that is a lot of salary space to be taking up for a now rebuilding franchise...so trading him for more expirings and another pick makes perfect sense.



Its just 2 years and the word from here is that the Sixers may be looking to move Miller


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

BEEZ said:


> Its just 2 years and the *word from here is that the Sixers may be looking to move Miller*


Thank you!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Plus why does Philly have "no use" for Miller? Are they not trying to win games?


Where have you been this season, Jamel?

That's kind of the whole reason this thing would make sense...no...Philly is not trying to win games.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

would you guys give up jordan farmar, mihm, and a 1st rounder for dre? i wouldn't.. i would give mihm, mckie, and a 1st rounder though.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Giving up a first round pick for a PG that can't shoot is a pretty bad idea


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Miller is under contract for three more years, and that is a lot of salary space to be taking up for a now rebuilding franchise...


that's precisely why I wouldn't take him. Is he an upgrade over smush? of course. but not enough of an upgrade to make us a contender, and certainly not worth that contract. 

besides, as others have pointed out, he's not a very good fit with his suspect jump-shot, average defense, and tendency to pound the ball. he's a good player, and a great assist guy, just not what we need at the one


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

cpawfan said:


> Giving up a first round pick for a PG that can't shoot is a pretty bad idea


Giving up a 1st Rd pick for a PG who gets 13ppg and 9apg, shoots over 47% from the field and has only missed 3 out of 597 games in his 8-year career is a pretty good idea.

Along those same lines...the LAST thing we need is another player who likes to shoot threes. We already have Vlad, Cook, Kobe, Lamar, Walton, Farmar, Smush and Sasha...that's enough threes for the entire Western Conference, thank you very much. Having a PG who likes to play in the post and can knock down mid-range jumpers would be a breath of fresh air.

And he's not enough to make us a contender? I would actually beg to differ. Andre is not a stud on the defensive end, but he's a hell of a lot better than Smush. He would be the distributor that this team lacks when Lamar is out of the lineup. Put Andre Miller next to Kobe Bryant, Lamar Odom, Luke Walton, Vlad Radmanovic, Kwame Brown and Andrew Bynum...we could challenge anyone in a 7-game series.

And we don't need that first round pick anyways. We have enough depth and certainly enough youth. We need to make some trades to upgrade at certain positions.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

actually i think andre's contract is done after 07-08... not 3 years, 2 (i think).


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Giving up a 1st Rd pick for a PG who gets 13ppg and 9apg, shoots over 47% from the field and has only missed 3 out of 597 games in his 8-year career is a pretty good idea.
> 
> Along those same lines...the LAST thing we need is another player who likes to shoot threes. We already have Vlad, Cook, Kobe, Lamar, Walton, Farmar, Smush and Sasha...that's enough threes for the entire Western Conference, thank you very much. Having a PG who likes to play in the post and can knock down mid-range jumpers would be a breath of fresh air.
> 
> ...


As a Nuggets fan, I'd love to see the Lakers get Dre and let him **** up their offense. When he doesn't have the ball in his hands, he is absolutely useless.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

afobisme said:


> actually i think andre's contract is done after 07-08... not 3 years, 2 (i think).
> 
> philly is going to want to get rid of a few players, they are so over the cap right now.


No, it is 08/09

He signed a 6 season deal with the Nuggets and this is his 4th season on that contract


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

BEEZ said:


> Its just 2 years and the word from here is that the Sixers may be looking to move Miller


Word from who ??? 

The guy in the next seat to you ??


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

www.starbury.com said:


> Word from who ???
> 
> The guy in the next seat to you ??


im not saying i heard this, but i DID read an article on espn that billy king wanted to get expiring contracts for AI, but had to settle with getting andre. he can deal andre to the lakers for more expiring contracts..


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Where have you been this season, Jamel?
> 
> That's kind of the whole reason this thing would make sense...no...Philly is not trying to win games.


Well Philly sucks. Just because they suck doesn't mean they are trying to suck. Are the Clippers tanking?

If Miller fits in fine and Webber get's healthy they can compete in the sorry East, but maybe they are tanking. I just never saw it published that tanking was there goal.


----------



## Laker Superstar 34 (Aug 8, 2005)

Well whoever said about trading our pick, I just don't want to if we do have a chance to pick up a PG/SG that could very well help us. Otherwise, if we don't end up getting him, then we can do a draft day trade to get a high '08 pick.

Oh yeah, the guy that I'm talking about is Rodney Stuckey. Hey, "if" he can do even half the things he's doing with college level players I'd like him as the PG of our team. I don't know how accurate NBADraft.net profiles are but it says he's got a solid mid-range game and 3-point shooting along with the ability to lock down opponents defensively. It says he as a bit of trouble giving full effort, but I'm sure the Zen master can get him at his best.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

www.starbury.com said:


> Word from who ???
> 
> The guy in the next seat to you ??


I dont hear or read nonsense.

ex. your post


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Andre Miller is a horrible idea.

As someone said before, he's useless without the ball.

Hes the type of point guard that dribbles and creates.

We dont need that, we need someone who can spot up.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

We need someone who can defense quick PG, period!


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

If it's the same Andre Miller I used to watch on KTLA, then no thanks.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Well Philly sucks. Just because they suck doesn't mean they are trying to suck. Are the Clippers tanking?
> 
> If Miller fits in fine and Webber get's healthy they can compete in the sorry East, but maybe they are tanking. I just never saw it published that tanking was there goal.


Oh come on you know they're tanking thats why they did AI that way he went in there and said he whats up we gonna do something or what and they went cold shoulder and rolled him out saying he demanded a trade. 

They got Oden on the brain, whats funny though is I think the kid is gonna end up back in school so they may end up with Noah on the brain and thats a big drop off.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Draft picks are gonna be critical the next couple years real studs coming into the league at least the next 3 years. With the new rules forcing kids to go at least 1 year to school lots of upper classmen are gonna fall into the laps of some very good teams. 

We don't need to be trading 1st rd picks to anyone. The sorry teams are gonna snatch up all the young kids with potential. 

I'm betting the Alando Tucker type player might fall to us in the draft or maybe a Jeff green type.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

jazzy1 said:


> Oh come on you know they're tanking thats why they did AI that way he went in there and said he whats up we gonna do something or what and they went cold shoulder and rolled him out saying he demanded a trade.
> 
> They got Oden on the brain, whats funny though is I think the kid is gonna end up back in school so they may end up with Noah on the brain and thats a big drop off.


If you are so convinced they are tanking why did they even take Miller? Why not trade for expiring contracts?


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

did u read the espn article jamel? says they wanted to get an expiring contract, but they ended up settling with getting andre miller.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

afobisme said:


> did u read the espn article jamel? says they wanted to get an expiring contract, but they ended up settling with getting andre miller.


Couldn't the Nuggets have given them Najera, Boykins, and Hodge instead of Miller?


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

im thinking those guys's contracts aren't expiring at the end of this year and the 3 of them add more depth and contribute more more than andre does.

and andre has the more value than all 3 of them combined, at least i think.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Jamel Irief said:


> Couldn't the Nuggets have given them Najera, Boykins, and Hodge instead of Miller?


Najera has a player option for next season that there is little doubt he will pick up.

Boykins also has a player option

In addition, the Sixers would be faced with having too many players on their roster and have to cut players they actually want to keep.

In short, your idea makes no practical sense


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Jamel Irief said:


> If you are so convinced they are tanking why did they even take Miller? Why not trade for expiring contracts?


The Nuggets spent 5 days trying to get a third team involved in the deal to give Philly another expiring contract. Portland didn't want to trade Magloire for Nene unless they got at least a first round pick with him and Dallas wasn't willing to part with Croshere.

Philly only agreed to take Dre once they realized Denver couldn't get them an expiring contract.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

cpawfan said:


> Najera has a player option for next season that there is little doubt he will pick up.
> 
> Boykins also has a player option
> 
> ...


Najera and Boykins only have next season under contract. In addition I wouldn't see Earl picking up his option in Philly.

Boykins and Najera make them an inferior team than with Miller.

Boykins, Najera and Smith could of been waived or bought out, making the sixers even worse.

Regardless, I would love to give them Mihm and McKie to bring Dre back to LA.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Jamel Irief said:


> Najera and Boykins only have next season under contract. In addition I wouldn't see Earl picking up his option in Philly.
> 
> Boykins and Najera make them an inferior team than with Miller.
> 
> ...


The operative term is tradeable assets. Dre is a tradeable asset and one that Philly could get more on the dollar for than they got for AI. Neither Najera or Boykins are a tradeable asset


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

www.starbury.com said:


> Word from who ???
> 
> The guy in the next seat to you ??


Certainly not loser such as Starbury.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Looks like I was right...Sixers will look to move Miller

...suck on that!


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

After one endless season in LA, Miller enlisted with the Nuggets. Unfortunately, Karl's disorganized version of fire-drill basketball didn't exactly suit Miller's talents.

Now, his job is be a caretaker in a cemetery until Philly's draft choices turn into live bodies who will hopefully turn into bona fide NBA players some sweet day. By then, Miller will be way past his prime.

*So where does Miller's extraordinary court vision, pin-point passing skills, creativity, mid-range accuracy, size, strength and adequate defense fit best? In Phil Jackson's triangle offense.*

http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/story/6301036


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

i dont care how much complaining people do on this board about andre miller...we ALL know one thing...



Hes an upgrade to smush parker.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Smush last season threw a nasty facial over Andre Miller. Do you guys remember that?


For the sake of justice, I would like to see Andre gets his revenge back and takes Parkers starting job.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

damnit, i says lamar is expected to miss 4-8 weeks.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Rumor of this on Yahoo! http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/rumors/...lt=AuDbjWJ9Kr0jFrdc7IlHi3ikvLYF?urn=nba,18751


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> Rumor of this on Yahoo! http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/rumors/...lt=AuDbjWJ9Kr0jFrdc7IlHi3ikvLYF?urn=nba,18751


Funny because they got the source from Hoopsworlddotcom.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

man if the lakers can pull this one off..this would be an awsome addition to this team


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> If LA chooses not to retain Smush Parker and determines that Jordan Farmar needs another year of development, they'll need a creative solution to find a starting point. The most obvious target would be Andre Miller with the Philadelphia 76ers (who aren't likely to keep Miller the duration of his contract). The Sixers may not move Miller this season, but considering the options the Lakers may be best served to try and pry him away as soon as possible.


-Foxsports.net


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Dribbles

• Though the point guard seems to be on many wish lists, according to multiple league executives, the Philadelphia 76ers are not interested in moving Andre Miller. 


http://www.ohio.com/mld/beaconjournal/16364170.htm


----------

